# Buckwheat



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I must say, this post comes rather belatedly as he's been here for a week and a half already, but I wanted you all to meet Buckwheat (known around here as "Bucky", "Buck" or "Shut up" (just kidding on the last one )), the double yellow-naped Amazon parrot that we babysit every time his parronts go on vacation. Anways, I think I mentioned earlier this year that he was coming to stay with us, but it ended up not happening because they travel to Turkey to see their parents and it just wasn't safe at the time.

At any rate, they've gone now to see them, and so Mr. Handsome has come to live with us!

Mallorn went to stay with him when we went to Germany, so she knows him, although, frankly, she barely tolerates him because that only means I have to divide my time up between both of them. Obviously, he's not worthy of such luxuries 

Interestingly, out of everyone he knows, Bucky wants me to be his girlfriend, so I basically am the only one who can care for him because he tries to attack most other people, especially if I'm in the room 

He's a sweetheart, though, with an impressive vocabulary. He knows "Hello", "Come here", "Erdal" (the name of his "dad") "Good morning", various words in Turkish, tons of other words I'm forgetting, whistles like nine different things, sounds like a young girl screaming, like your car just got broken in to, like the police are coming, like the telephone is ringing off the hook, etc. (all the noises you'd like to have in your house, obviously!)

His favourite treat is cheese, which is the only thing he and Mallorn have in common. Obviously, birds are lactose intolerant, but a bite of sharp cheddar or aged Dubliner cheese never fails to get him back into his cage come night time, and of course, not too much 

His hobbies are not flying (he's terrified of it, anyone ever seen the movie "Rio"?), courting me, screaming random phrases, ringing his many bells in as many combinations as he can think of, and trying to convince me to come see him when I'm not in the room.

As you can see, he's a real charmer, he's about 15 years old. Here he is, in all his glory!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoa, such a cool Double Yellowhead! Since his name is Buckwheat, the most important word in his vocabulary should be O-TAY!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bucky is a handsome fellow and has fallen head over heels for you. I'm sure Mallorn is jealous of the attention Bucky gets that she believes (KNOWS) should be hers alone. 

Thanks for sharing his pictures with us.
How long will he be staying with you?*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow he is a handsome chap  and how charming of him to try and court you - it's obviously working Star!! 
I love the name 'shut up' I'm sure it could be very ****ing alright  Bucky certainly seems to have charisma


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How honoured you should be, it's not everyday one has the pleasure of being courted by such a handsome fellow 
Bucky is lovely he will certainly liven things up by the sounds HA HA, teach him some Christmas carols.:laughing:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What awesome pic's...I swear someday I'm gonna have an aviary with
just about one of everything....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Whoa, such a cool Double Yellowhead! Since his name is Buckwheat, the most important word in his vocabulary should be O-TAY!


Thanks Nick--we'll have to teach him that for sure 



FaeryBee said:


> *Bucky is a handsome fellow and has fallen head over heels for you. I'm sure Mallorn is jealous of the attention Bucky gets that she believes (KNOWS) should be hers alone.
> 
> Thanks for sharing his pictures with us.
> How long will he be staying with you?*


He sure has  She really is, although I spend as much time with her as I can it's never enough as long as Buck's in the house  Goodness, what a diva! He'll be here another week or so 



Niamhf said:


> Wow he is a handsome chap  and how charming of him to try and court you - it's obviously working Star!!
> I love the name 'shut up' I'm sure it could be very ****ing alright  Bucky certainly seems to have charisma


Of course it is, how could I resist such a cute little face?  Honestly I'm surprised he doesn't know "Bucky, Shut it!" by now :dunno: What a clown!


Pretty boy said:


> How honoured you should be, it's not everyday one has the pleasure of being courted by such a handsome fellow
> Bucky is lovely he will certainly liven things up by the sounds HA HA, teach him some Christmas carols.:laughing:


That's for sure, Cathy!  He certainly does "liven things up" and is an expert at making every noise in the house multiplied by 100 :laughing: I'm sure I could teach him something like "Deck the Halls" or "Jingle Bells" 


Jonah said:


> What awesome pic's...I swear someday I'm gonna have an aviary with
> just about one of everything....


Thank you, Randy. It would be cool to have something of everything, wouldn't it? I've always wanted a conure, too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to meet your birdie friend, Buckwheat is gorgeous and really seems to be quite a sweet boy!  
Surely he is enjoying his stay at your place very much and the both of you are having some good fun together.

Hopefully the Princess Mallorn is coping well with the visitor!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you Ana, I'll be posting a video soon of his antics, when I get a chance  

Mallorn's not too miffed--but maybe that's because she has so many new toys in her new cage to distract her from gossip and griping  (Pictures of that, soon, too )


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Buckwheat  that is the cutest name lol! What a cute face he has too! He's a double yellow headed, but curiously has the markings of a yellow nape on the neck, but the light beak of a DYH. Maybe he's a handsome hybrid, not that it matters  sorry, I'm a parrot person so I am over analyzing your houseguest, forgive me! I'd love to see video of his antics. I'm glad he has taken to you so well. Makes it so much easier to birdsit! Funny how you say Mallorn knows him... But she despises him lol. She is trying to make it clear that "she" is the parrot of the house!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What a lovely boy Bucky is. I would love some Amazon's but they are so expensive over here.

I bet he does know how to say Bucky, Shut up, but he won't say it when other people are around, why would he tell himself to shut up. I have been told by the original owner of George, one of my Cockatoo's that he can curse like a trooper, but in the 6 or 7 years he has been with me he has never cursed once, well not in my hearing anyway.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Buckwheat  that is the cutest name lol! What a cute face he has too! He's a double yellow headed, but curiously has the markings of a yellow nape on the neck, but the light beak of a DYH. Maybe he's a handsome hybrid, not that it matters  sorry, I'm a parrot person so I am over analyzing your houseguest, forgive me! I'd love to see video of his antics. I'm glad he has taken to you so well. Makes it so much easier to birdsit! Funny how you say Mallorn knows him... But she despises him lol. She is trying to make it clear that "she" is the parrot of the house!


I always wondered why his beak wasn't black! I know more about budgies than parrots, but I did know that for some reason he looks like two birds  Thank you for explaining, Julie, now I know  
Speaking of parrots, I want more pics of Raven and Grif and the others 

It definitely is easier to birdsit--they used to have to leave him at the vet's for the whole time, poor boy 

Mallorn is the queen of everything, in her mind 



Kate C said:


> What a lovely boy Bucky is. I would love some Amazon's but they are so expensive over here.
> 
> I bet he does know how to say Bucky, Shut up, but he won't say it when other people are around, why would he tell himself to shut up. I have been told by the original owner of George, one of my Cockatoo's that he can curse like a trooper, but in the 6 or 7 years he has been with me he has never cursed once, well not in my hearing anyway.


They are expensive here, too! Luckily, his owners adopted him from a friend  George sounds like a funny guy--maybe he's just too polite to use his "language"


----------

